# Another Miracle WE GOT HIM WE GOT HIM!!!!!



## Marty (Jul 24, 2006)

_The next meeting of the Grand Jury is not until the end of November and when I was told that, I went into a terrible outrage and told them that was completely unacceptable, but there is nothing that they can do._

Apparently there was. Barbara is the unfortunate person who was on the receiving end of my wrath and despair Friday afternoon after giving me the bad news. She's the DA's assistant/secretary. She made it her personal task to pull out all the stops and get it done and somehow rounded up the rest of the tardy reports from the State Police. I'm pretty sure that entire office worked late and all weekend for us because as of this morning, they went to the Grand Jury seeking justice for Michael.

I asked Barbara if the DA was wearing the Angel pin I sent him and she said that she thinks he was.

BUT NOBODY TOLD US! Till an hour ago. and IT'S A GO!

I'll bet anything that Michael was right there in court sitting with the DA saying "let's kick butt cause that man upset my family, not to mention he wrecked a perfectly good chopper on me" Yup, that's what Michael would say. He'd have been so pi**sed.

The DA paved the way and the Grand Jury said bring it on.

The charges:

*1. 2ND DEGREE MURDER*

2. VEHICULAR HOMOSIDE

3. LEAVING THE SCENE OF AN ACCIDENT

The warrant has been issued. It's just a matter of him getting picked up now or as his lawyer said, turn himself in.

On Friday morning, the murdering scum will appear in front of the judge to be officially charged.

A bond of $100,000. has been set. They do not think a bondsman will even touch this and they don't believe that the family will be able to come up with any of it either. Then a trial date will be set.

The wheels of justice are turning.

Hey Michael, I told you........that monster will pay


----------



## REO (Jul 24, 2006)

[SIZE=24pt]*WHOOO HOOO!!!!*[/SIZE]


----------



## Kari (Jul 24, 2006)

Wahoo!!

I am SO happy to hear this!

Kari


----------



## sedeh (Jul 24, 2006)

[SIZE=18pt]*AWESOME*[/SIZE] news Marty! Go get that *S.O.B*!


----------



## nootka (Jul 24, 2006)

I am so glad someone found the courage and ability to help justice prevail.

There is no way it's right for this jerk to enjoy one more second of freedom than he already has, considering what he's already done and no doubt would do if given another chance.

He's proven incorrigible, and it's time for him to be put away and throw out the key.

Liz


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jul 24, 2006)

OH I can only imagine your joy! I am crying for your joy! You are surrounded by angels Marty! I am just on my way to chapel and I will spend the evening praising God for the blessing of justice!

BTW... I love the line about Michael being ticked about his bike LOL.

God is holding you in his arms Marty! God bless!


----------



## minisch (Jul 24, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: YES !!! :aktion033:


----------



## Jess P (Jul 24, 2006)

OH THIS IS SUCH WONDERFUL NEWS!

I AM SO HAPPY!

Michael, we are almost there!


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Jul 24, 2006)

YAAAAYYY!!! Now THAT is an awsome thing to hear!!!!!

-Amy


----------



## ClickMini (Jul 24, 2006)

Oh Marty, that is such good news. Hooray for the person who pushed this thru!!! It does seem the bail is low for his heinous act!!! But if the family can't come up with it it is a moot point.


----------



## Lauralee (Jul 24, 2006)

_That is the BEST news I have heard yet! WOOO HOOO!!!!!_


----------



## anoki (Jul 24, 2006)

That is awesome Marty!!!!! Definitely the best news I've heard in a long time!!!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:

(((((HUGS)))))

~kathryn


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jul 24, 2006)

I am so happy for you Marty. Always know you are in my thougths & prayers. Awesome pic of Michael too...what a nice surprise




: Teri


----------



## JO~* (Jul 24, 2006)

I hope they hang that SOB by his balls until dead.

Oh I forgot he don't have any, pond scum low life MF.

Hugs to you Marty!!!!


----------



## Steph_D (Jul 24, 2006)

[SIZE=24pt]Oh PRAISE GOD!!!!!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: [/SIZE]


----------



## Barbie (Jul 24, 2006)

You Go Girl!!!! What wonderful news - I agree with Jo - hope they hang him by his balls - oops, that's right, he has none. Michael is certainly watching over you.

Barbie


----------



## stormo41 (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm so happy to hear the good news Marty!

-Vanessa


----------



## CAM (Jul 24, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :488: :488:



:


----------



## Marylou (Jul 24, 2006)

:aktion033: There are tears of joy flowing everywhere! I can hardly wait for Arnie to come home from his meeting to tell him. You will probably hear him in Tenn. Again, miracles do happen. Watch for the package. It should be arriving any day now.



:


----------



## Minimor (Jul 24, 2006)

That's wonderful news Marty!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 24, 2006)

Marty, :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: YAHOO :aktion033: :aktion033: this is great news, and all I can think of saying is--bring him to justice and let the SOB rot. I can just visualize Michael saying "MY CHOPPER YOU SOB, MY CHOPPER, YOU WRECKED MY CHOPPER" Corinne


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jul 24, 2006)

Oh heck, I'm sobbing with joy for you, get him, lock him up and God bless that secretary. You go Micheal, git him good!


----------



## Shari (Jul 24, 2006)

Outstanding Marty! And the murderer will go away for a veryyy long time.


----------



## minimule (Jul 24, 2006)

[SIZE=36pt]YES!!!!!!!!!!![/SIZE]


----------



## Gini (Jul 24, 2006)

Marty, I'm so praying that [SIZE=24pt]"JUSTICE"[/SIZE] will be served!!!!!!


----------



## anita (Jul 24, 2006)

G r e a t n e w s ! The best I have heard since a long time.

Its time to get this murderer from the streets

Wish you all the best Marty, Jerri and Dan

Anita


----------



## lilbitcrazy (Jul 24, 2006)

[SIZE=24pt]AWSOME........[/SIZE]


----------



## Miniv (Jul 24, 2006)

Awwww Marty........I'm happy for YOU.

I think that Michael is standing by for YOU AND THE FAMILY - to help you find some peace....... That's what's important.

And in the grand scheme of things, this idiot will be pulled OUT of society and won't hurt and kill AGAIN!

Wish I could be there for you right now.........

Maryann


----------



## Casnos Minis (Jul 24, 2006)

[SIZE=18pt] :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: I'm so happy, that scum needs to pay.[/SIZE]

Hugs,

Christy


----------



## tazz001 (Jul 24, 2006)

Marty and family!!

I have tears in my eyes...I am soooo happy for you!!


----------



## CyndiM (Jul 24, 2006)

*[SIZE=14pt]YES!! AMEN!! WOO HOO!! WAY TO GO!! PRAYERS ARE ANSWERED!! [/SIZE] *

If I have repeated anyone I'm sorry. I was so happy and excited to read this and post to it I didn't read all of the other posts. I'm going back now to catch up.

Marty I'm so happy they got your message, loud and clear, and got their act together.


----------



## C & C Farms (Jul 24, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt] :new_multi: GREAT NEWS!!! THANK YOU GOD FOR ANSWERED PRAYERS!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: [/SIZE]


----------



## luvmycritters (Jul 24, 2006)

[SIZE=10pt]That's awsome news Marty!! So happy for you and your family - good work on your part and thank God  prayers ARE answered!![/SIZE]

Lori


----------



## tinacvt (Jul 24, 2006)

:aktion033: YAY :risa_suelos:


----------



## luckymeacres (Jul 24, 2006)

:aktion033: :488: :488: :new_multi:

Great News, Yahoo.......


----------



## Gini (Jul 24, 2006)

Marty, Jerry and Dan..

Again, this is the best news we've heard.. Please let us know when the jerk is behind bars.

If I were his family I would think twice before posting any bond!!!!!


----------



## minisaremighty (Jul 25, 2006)

:aktion033: Things are just falling into place!!! Now, to get those guilty verdicts!!!


----------



## Vicky Texas (Jul 25, 2006)

Oh Marty,

This is great news. I am happy now that justice will be done. It is a miracle,

now to get him behind bars, and off the streets. I know the road ahead will still

be a long hard one for you guys. But hang in there, the fight will be worth the wait.

To make sure he does not get the chance to hurt or kill another person. To put one

person behind bars, and off the streets would make Michael happy. I too, think Michael

was there, cheering on the DA, pushing hard to get him.

Just hang in there, and know we are all here for you guys, and will be through this trail.

And then afterwards, you won't be able to rid of us. We just care about you guys so much.

Hugs and prayers continue

Vicky


----------



## lvponies (Jul 25, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: [SIZE=24pt]YAY!!! [/SIZE] :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## jdomep (Jul 25, 2006)

That is the best news!!


----------



## LindaL (Jul 25, 2006)

That is such wonderful news!!! :aktion033: I was hoping that secretary would go the extra mile in your case and she DID!!! :aktion033: Getting that murderer off the streets will be a sigh of relief, but then comes more heartache as the trial prepares and goes on...My thoughts continue to be with you and your family!!

I hope they throw the darn book at him and then throw away the key!! Your family deserves some piece of mind...and closure.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jul 25, 2006)

That definitely IS wonderful news Marty. I'm very happy for you.

But, sorry to be pessimistic, please brace yourself for the _possibility_ that he may get out on bail. It only takes 10%. Let's all pray that doesn't happen!!!


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Jul 25, 2006)

Oh, that is

[SIZE=18pt]AMAZING NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!![/SIZE]

This is the PERFECT way to start my morning! :aktion033:

I am _so_ happy for you and your family Marty.


----------



## Mona (Jul 25, 2006)

:aktion033: WOOHOO!!! That is WONDERFUL news Marty!!


----------



## lyn_j (Jul 25, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]Marty Im so glad that you have gotten some results sooner than you thought...... Closure can be a wonderful tool towards healing. God is good.[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## CharmedMinis (Jul 25, 2006)

Well that's just completely AWESOME!!! :new_multi:


----------



## whiskeyranch (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm so happy for you. Finally the beginning of some sort of closure.


----------



## CountryHaven (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm so happy to hear this!


----------



## sharon (Jul 25, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: YAY!!! BRAVO And all that jazz! I am very, very happy to hear that this guy will soo be tried and you will have justice. Your family deserves this more than any.

However, I too am a bit nervous about the bail. If this guy is really a major drug junkie like I believe he is, I don't think it will take long for him to post bail. Seems when you're into drugs, you have plenty of people on your side that will come up with money for you.

Please do try to get the DA to fight to get the bail amount raised.


----------



## Magic (Jul 25, 2006)

Good for you, and all the help you've got on your side! I hope this guy is convicted and goes away for a LONG time.


----------



## bcody (Jul 25, 2006)

Oh Marty such good news!!


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Jul 25, 2006)

Yup! WOOOOHOOOOO!


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Jul 25, 2006)

Very good news Marty another step in the RIGHT direction. Dont be discouraged if the family does post bail at least the wheels are in motion and SOMETHING is being done. Great news about the photos too. A day of miracles for sure.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Jul 25, 2006)

Thats fantastic Marty! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## walter (Jul 25, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

No other comment until this creep in behind bars permanantly!!!

Clara


----------



## MInx (Jul 25, 2006)

* :aktion033: Cudos to the crew that pushed this through! And big cudos to you and your family Marty for not giving up..I can tell you one thing if I EVER need someone to persue justice for a family member , it will be Marty Garrison I call!! You are awesone girl.*

The DA's office should hire you :bgrin

Love to Jerry, and Daniel and of course to you dear Marty!

Carl and Maxine

PS Carl is nearly in tears..he's SO happy!


----------



## flflyingw (Jul 25, 2006)

PLEASE! PLEASE! Keep this non-human off the streets and behind bars in a padded rubber room with nothing to do but think about what he has done.

FLFlyingW


----------



## wildoak (Jul 26, 2006)

*Great news!*_ Glad to hear this guy is where he belongs, and hope he stays there. _

_
Jan_


----------



## dreammountainminis (Jul 26, 2006)

Marty,

First i would like to say you have been such a helping hand and a strong leader in advice on this board for many of us you have been an angel in disquise...Now the angels all around you are going to work ..there will be JUSTICE .....God will walk with you .....Take care and god bless...


----------



## Roxane Martin (Jul 26, 2006)

[SIZE=36pt] [/SIZE]*I'm so HAPPY for you Marty and your family!*

I can just feel the relief of having this stage completed. I think the secretary is reliving some of her past thru your ordeal and I'm sure that she, and the DA will do everything that they can legally to get justice for you. They must cross their "t's" and dot their "i's", but that's OK. Your focus is on justice. 

 


Just a thought-- You have focused so much on the achieving of justice that it must be very draining for you and your family emotionally. Have you been able to spend any time in the care and loving of homeless animals? You have mentioned Michael's care for unfortunate animals, and the kitten that he had. I just wondered if the love of those animals could help re-charge your positive energy batteries.

 


Peace to you all. You have done so much for everyone else--bask in their love and nurturing to you. God works through the hearts and hands of his people.

 


Roxane


----------



## midnight star stables (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh Marty, I'm SO Happy for you! Thank God! {{{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## miniapp (Jul 27, 2006)

Thank god....

Suzy Hooper

Show Horses by Suzy

Fresno, CA


----------



## shane (Jul 27, 2006)

ITS ABOUT TIME !!!!!!!! GREAT NEWS MARTY ...STAY STRONG XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Robin1 (Jul 28, 2006)

Bumped, as some are still responding to the post that the DA wasn't going to the Grand Jury.

Robin


----------

